# So it begins... snow...................



## woodsman23 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Drew1024 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any bass in that pond?


----------



## Murphy118 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm just a bit south of you,,,,,, personally I can't wait for it,,, I love snow,,,,,,,

BTW,,, looks like a beautiful ranch you got there,,,,


John


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Many many bass, up to 6lbs...   sorry mods i should have placed this in the pic forum...


----------



## Drew1024 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice. Always wanted to build a pond in my yard. I live on 4 open acres but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice!(if you like that stuff)!


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey you must live near me.  I'm near Wayland.


----------



## Drew1024 (Oct 27, 2011)

Believe it or not, there are rednecks in New Jersey who like to fish, hunt, drive a pick up, and listen to Country music. And I am one of them!  Hysterical, I know!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't need to see that.


----------



## cold front (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting it too. its a higher elevation snow


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah crap! its starting here too!  :sick:


----------



## fossil (Oct 27, 2011)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> ...sorry mods i should have placed this in the pic forum...



I think it would be more appropriate over there.  Hang on, here we go....


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad I'm in the tropical part of New England.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, I need to put the plow on!


----------



## bogydave (Oct 27, 2011)

Great pictures.
Those trees & bushes with leaves are going to get their branches stretched & strength tested.
We can get ours at anytime.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 27, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Wow, I need to put the plow on!



No worries yet Jay. We have sleet in the forecast here. Nothing yet but we'll see about later tonight. Snow to our north but no snow plowing needs to be done for a while. This is much too early for that.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 27, 2011)

aw, the purdy!  try saying that in about 3 months!
around here, it is cold enough to snow, but it has been missing us...and not by much.  about 1 hr to the east from here got a bit of a wake up call this week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 27, 2011)

[quote author="woodsman23" date="1319760642"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nice pictures woodsman23, nothing for snow here.


zap


----------



## jharkin (Oct 28, 2011)

They keep changing their minds but one channel at least thinks we are going to get 6 inches Saturday. We still have some green trees and I havent even started leaf raking yet!


Load up the stoves gentlemen


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2011)

jharkin said:
			
		

> They keep changing their minds but one channel at least thinks we are going to get 6 inches Saturday. We still have some green trees and I havent even started leaf raking yet!
> 
> 
> Load up the stoves gentlemen



zap


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome graphic Zap, looks like global warming moved the snow band south of us.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll take it, if we could get through the end of November without any big snow I'll be happy.

zap


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 28, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Awesome graphic Zap, looks like global warming moved the snow band south of us.



Right over top of me. Crap. Guess I'm covering stacks today.


----------



## Haybale (Oct 28, 2011)

Ended up with just over 4 inches in upstate NY.  This pic was taken at 4pm before the heavy snow hit through the evening.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 28, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I am taking this as the sign that it is time to get the rest of this year's burn under a roof.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 28, 2011)

Drew1024 said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, there are rednecks in New Jersey who like to fish, hunt, drive a pick up, and listen to Country music. And I am one of them!  Hysterical, I know!



There sure are.....  alot of us!

Calling for 6-10 inches here on Sat.  I will have to see it to believe it.  I better get that snow blower I've been thinking about.  Supposed to be heavy and wet.  I seem to do alright with a shovel - the last 5 years.  A snow blower would be nice though.


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 28, 2011)

got about 3-4" on the grass/trees here in bow nh, elevation 800 feet or so. up north in concord, there was barely anything at 300 feet elevation

Saturday their talkign 6+ inches, BRING IT ON!

that will cause some serious downed trees tho, trees were already majorly stressed from this 3" storm. with all the leaves on the, they are just collecting every bit of snow that falls.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Lafayette+NJ+07848

5-8 tomorrow and 6-10 tomorrow night 

thats 11-18  they keep upping it.    NO WAY....  Can't happen !


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll take a few pictures if/when we get the 12" perdicted for tomorrow!

What the heck? Its only frickin October for gosh sakes!  :sick:


----------

